# Can we talk about Nintendo Wii?



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2009)

So I know that it's only May, but the boys are already talking about asking Santa for a Wii. My sister has one, and they were playing hers the other day and it's all that they can talk about. I figure if we start saving to buy one now, we can get one early enough in the year that they will still be available, and then save it for Christmas. I know that the system comes with one numchuk and one remote, but each person that is playing will need each of those things right? And besides Wii Sports which it comes with, what are your family's favorite games? Is there anything else that we need? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please educate me... I am a video game dummy.


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 18, 2009)

Each player will need a remote, and if the game plays with the nunchuck attachment then it will need that as well.
My favorite game to play with friends is Mario Kart. It's a blast and super family friendly!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 18, 2009)

I love Super Mario Kart and the Wii Fit is great, I've lost 20 lbs doing it. 

My aunt made my cousin save up for his, was the most well behaved boy for all of 4 months


----------



## Pizzicata (May 18, 2009)

hi AudreyNicole!  Each person playing will need a remote.  But it doesn't necessarily mean that you need one for each member of your family.  First off, the max number is four, but a lot of games can be played by passing controller.  But you will definitely need one more controller.  Nunchuck is the periphery controller that plugs into the controller.  Not all games require this accessory, in fact many of them do not.  

So, now on to games.  One game that I can wholeheartedly recommend for people of all ages is Mario Kart.  It comes with a wheel that a controller snaps into.  This wheel is not required at all, it is just a little accessory.  Anyway, the game is great.  My nephews are crazy for it.  My father-in-law loves it.  My mom gets addicted to it.  Its just that fun.

Now it depends on what your family enjoys.  If you want some good titles that the whole family can play together, that are good party games I recommend: Mario Party 8 or Wario Ware: Smooth Moves.  Rayman Ravin Rabbids is another game boys might enjoy.    

If they want a fun arcade style button mashing game I recoomend Super Smash Brothers Brawl. 

I can recommend other games, but they aren't 2 players.  There are some for you to get started.


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

Wii Fit is fantasitic! It is great for adults and children, Wii Music is family friendly but it is a boring game unless you are REALLY into music. Super Mario Cart is a great game too. You can also buy older games off of the Wii Store channel after you set up the wii, they don't cost too much and there are a ton of great old family-appropriate games that you may remember!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 18, 2009)

my bf is obsessed with guitar hero! Mario kart is also good, but once GH hit the scene...mario kart has been gathering dust.

The most important thing I would advise you to get is the rechargeable battery packs. The controllers use AA batteries.


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2009)

Mario Kart, GH, Smash Brothers...lovethemall. 

Definitely get the rechargeable packs, and get 4 controllers/nunchuk combos, just to have them.  

I love the Wii, I'd rather play it than any system we have (and we have a LOT in my household).


----------



## gigglegirl (May 18, 2009)

totally agree with _nichollecaren _about rechargeable battery packs! I love them, and feel better to know i'm not constantly running through batteries~

games--I love mario kart, rock band 2, wii fit. i love rayman raving rabbids but really cannot recommend/i cannot STAND rayman tv party. 

i love the wii, the best system in my opinion for men, women, kids, family friendly great games. just awesome!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

I love every Wii game I have played...Sports, mario......Bowling, tennis, boxing, and i adore Wii fit....The yoga is amazing.....We have it in our game room and it is played on the projection 100" screen and it is sooooo much fun!!! it's like life size


----------



## Rennah (May 18, 2009)

Mario Kart & Super Mario Galaxy are lots of fun.

You will definitely want to get another Wii remote & nunchuk too.


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2009)

UGH. The hours I've spent playing SMG. 


I love all the mario games.


----------



## User35 (May 19, 2009)

I have one...my favorite game is Big Game Hunter. We have the little rifle accessory to go with the game, you place the little nunchuck into the gun thingy and you play with that...its the best. We also have a fishing one thats pretty fun. We also have a rod and reel thing the nunchuck goes into ..its fun. My husband is a trip whatever game we get he has to buy the little accessories for it.


Oh oh oh ! I forgot a SUPER fun one is American Idol !!! (there are a few different editions) Im not into American Idol at all but its a realllly fun karaoke game. It comes with 2 microphones and you can customize your character..good times for everyone !


----------



## Pizzicata (May 19, 2009)

Also, since you are going to be buying at least one additional wiimote anyway, you might as well buy the wiimote + wiiplay combo.  It is just a little bit more than an ordinary wiimote and you get the wiiplay game (variety of games much like wiisports).


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 19, 2009)

I lovvvvvvvve my Wii! I agree to get at least one additional wiimote and nunchuk, also rechargeable packs, sure is saving me money now! Wiisports comes with it and that in itself is fun! I love to play that, Wiifit, Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess, Guitar Hero, Mario Kart, Mario Party, Super Smash Bros Brawl, Mario Tennis, and I love to play Trauma Center, it makes me feel like a surgical badass! But that last one I wouldn't recommend if it's younger children, they may get scared or freaked out..lol


----------



## SuSana (May 19, 2009)

LOVE the wii!!  Seriously everyone can play, my 5 year old godson all the way to my 85 year old grandparents love to play.  My favorite right now is wii fit, hula hooping, step aerobics, balance games, everything is fun. I like the bowling in wii sports too.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 19, 2009)

I hate video games, but some reason I am creaving to have Wii, its sounds like a lot of fun. I hear a lot of good things about Wii fit!


----------



## emmy282 (May 19, 2009)

I adore my Wii... Couldn't live without it! I love Wii Sports, that in itself is a great game, I spent a few months with that game only and never tired of it!
Other great games (family orientated): Super Mario Galaxy, Mario Kart, Super Smash Bors Brawl... The Wii Fit is great fun too. 
I'd recommend getting at least another controller and nunchuck, if you can afford it get 4 in total, especially if you have more than 2 kids!
HTH!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 19, 2009)

Love the Wii!!  I never liked video games growing up but wanted this so hubby got it for me.  We don't have any kids but the 2 of us love it!

Rechargeable batteries and extra remotes are a must.

Super Mario Kart, Wii Fit, Guitar Hero are all fun games.  There is also a new one just coming out today that I preordered called EA Sports Active that I saw on Ellen that looked really good as well.  It's along the same lines as Wii Fit and I'm sure this one is going to sell out!

Have fun...


----------



## Miz Pina (May 19, 2009)

Pretty much all the Mario & Sonic games are fun except the M & S Olympics was a bust. My son loves the Guitar Hero & Lego games, too.


----------



## mtrimier (May 19, 2009)

I'm such a dork. Instead of plugging in my NES, I just bought the games I used to play on it (SM1-3, Galaga, etc.)through the wii shopping channel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, I love GH, wario ware smooth moves, raving rabbids, wii fit, and cooking mama. Super Paper Mario was fun, but got annoying because of all the "talking" in the game. Mario Party might be fun, I never play it because it's just me. Not much of a party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The golf that comes with it, as well as the other sports are fun. Golf incites my grandmother's trash talking gene. Hilarious to hear an 84 year old yelling at the ball and then trying to psych you out when it's your turn to putt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't remember the other games I have/had for the wii, but it's really a fun system. 

If you can't find one near you when you are ready to buy, try checking out Babies 'r' Us. Oddly enough they had a few when I was with a friend working on her registry.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 19, 2009)

For the money conscious like me... You can buy wireless game controllers, along with/instead of extra WII remotes, they sell them for $15-16 at Target, (each WII remote is $40 and the nunchuk is $17-18) it can be used to play WII and Gamecube games, so if you have an old Gamecube, save the games! 
My son is 6, going on 7 and he loves any Sonic, or Mario game. Everyone already mentioned a lot of great games. 
One not mentioned, and that is educational is Big Brain Academy, that's fun for the whole family, too. 
I also have to say that I was disappointed by the WII version of DDR.


----------



## Veela (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with everyone about Mario Kart. It's great and everyone in my family enjoys it. Honestly, we play Wii Sports (the one that came with the system) more than anything else. LOL Guitar Hero is great, Ravin Rabbids is HILARIOUS and really fun. There's this Zombie movie game on it that I just love. Wii Fit is also fun and even my 5 year old can participate in the fun. Mostly though, I recommend renting games from a local video store. A lot of the games made for Wii get pretty boring fast. I've found that renting is a great way to see if I really like a game before shelling out $50-60 for it. =)


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Audrey--if you want something for yourself, something I'm LOVING (for exercise) is EA Sports Active. I'm super bored of the wii fit, and utterly hate how you have to click in on the different activities. 

BUT this new EA Active game has a crap ton of preset workouts, and a 30 day challenge that moves from one exercise activity to the next. My legs were KILLING me the day after I started the 30 day challenge---Lunges and squats so had me!

I LOVE it!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2009)

My boyfriend bought Nintendo Wii for his brother last christmas (yes, we are all adults 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Now I know as well what a nunchuk and a remote is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I personally love playing Wii Sports - Bowling and Golfing but also Wii Fit.

I will take a look which other games the two have bought meanwhile and let you know!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 15, 2009)

wii boxing is amazing.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 17, 2009)

I love mario party, its alot of fun when you have 2 or more players. Also mario kart, paper mario, super mario galaxy(haha I guess I just love all the mario games...) and wario world. Also guitar hero. Oh and I was babysitting and we played some sport game but not the one that comes with the wii...I will check on a name. It was so fun though it was like ice skating, snowboarding, etc.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 4, 2010)

I have my brothers wii, which really doesn't sound good... especially when you say "I have my brothers wii in the closet".

I use it mostly with the wii fit board but we have some old school games like donkey kong country, diddy kong country, a couple of mario games. I like mario galaxy but have go to a stage where I don't know what to do so I have given up lol.

I want animal cross and the new wii fit plus.


----------



## alka1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Love the Wii. Two of the new must-have games: Just Dance, and Super Mario Bros Wii.

Just Dance is incredibly fun and you get a good workout as well. 4-player dancing fun.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know people who bought the Wii just because they loved this game so much.

Super Mario Bros Wii. Classic Mario + 4 players playing _all at once_ = FUN. Really one of the best games i've played, easily comes out as my favorite Wii game so far. The multiplayer aspect really makes the game.


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 11, 2010)

^^^Thanks, I have to keep theses games in mind. 

I brought the WII for myself over a month ago and it's still sitting in the box. I thought it would be a great addition for game night.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG I suck at the new super mario brothers game... I just die all the time and when I play multiple player my brothers aim is to kill me, that's all he does.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_Love the Wii. Two of the new must-have games: Just Dance, and Super Mario Bros Wii.

Just Dance is incredibly fun and you get a good workout as well. 4-player dancing fun.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know people who bought the Wii just because they loved this game so much.
*
Super Mario Bros Wii. Classic Mario + 4 players playing all at once = FUN. Really one of the best games i've played, easily comes out as my favorite Wii game so far. The multiplayer aspect really makes the game*._

 
i need this game! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the mario games but i think playing with with hubby and friends at the same time will be great fun!


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Feb 19, 2010)

I love my Wii. I got one for Christmas and play all the time. I have the Super Mario Bros game and it took me forever to get to the second level, I never really played video games growing too much. I also have the Wii Fit which is THE best!! Great workout and fun at the same time.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 20, 2010)

I want the Super Mario's One. 

I'm with ya'll on that Mario Party is so much more fun with 4 players than just 1 or 2. I thought it was lame but with my gal pals its hilarious of course that's because THEY are hilarious.  And maybe because they get jokingly mad at me for winning 80% of the minigames.  All in good fun, I still don't usually win overall sadly enough lol. 

We play a lot of wii sports resort too, I don't own that game but I love the single player sword fighting, I am a passive person but that gets me violent.  I have played it until my arm hurt before :-D


----------

